# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  اختار واحد واحكي السبب؟؟؟؟؟

## العالي عالي

مرحب لكل الاعضاء

جبتلكم لعبه حلووووووووووووووووووووه زيكم

وهي ببساطه أنه يختار اكثر عضو بين الثلاثه اعضاء اللي انا ها اذكرهم

اممممممممممممممممممممممم اوكي وانت تختارمنهم واحد

وتذكر سبب اختيارك لهذا العضو من بين الاسماء الثلاث

وتقول 3 اعضاء اللى بعدك يختار منهم واحد وهكذا

اللعبة بدون احراج ومحدش يزعل

يلا نبدأ انا هاقول 3 اسماء واللى بعدى يختار

واحد منهم ويقول 3 اسماء تانى



يالا اللى بعدى يختار واحد منهم ويقول 3 اسماء

----------


## العالي عالي

أول اسم :-  عجلوني تب 

تاني اسم :-  سارة 

ثالث اسم :- نادر الطراونة

----------


## ajluni top

بيصير اختار انا؟ :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## العالي عالي

> بيصير اختار انا؟



لا ما بصير تحكي حالك لانو لازم تحكي سبب الاختيار 

سوري  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا ما بصير تحكي حالك لانو لازم تحكي سبب الاختيار 
> 
> سوري




 :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):

----------


## ajluni top

> 



وينكم يا جماعه

والله يا عالي شكل الاعضاء قازين مني مابدهم اياني :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> وينكم يا جماعه
> 
> والله يا عالي شكل الاعضاء قازين مني مابدهم اياني




لا تحكي هيك انت الخير والبركة 

وبعدين ولا يهمك بدي اطخو إلى ما بدخل وبختار اسمك   :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## ajluni top

> لا تحكي هيك انت الخير والبركة 
> 
> وبعدين ولا يهمك بدي اطخو إلى ما بدخل وبختار اسمك


يا زلمه بدنا نبلش بالعمليات الارهابيه من اولها :Eh S(20):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا زلمه بدنا نبلش بالعمليات الارهابيه من اولها




اذا فيها عمليات ارهابية خليني اطلع من المنتدي 

الفليلة ثلثين المراجل 

سلام  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## ajluni top

> اذا فيها عمليات ارهابية خليني اطلع من المنتدي 
> 
> الفليلة ثلثين المراجل 
> 
> سلام



له يا رجال بدكيش تفزعلي :Mad:

----------


## العالي عالي

> له يا رجال بدكيش تفزعلي




عيب يا عجلوني تب انا معك بكل اشي انت اخوي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بختار عجلوني تب لاني بحب مشاركاته بس
والاسماء الثلاث الجداد:
1_سـارة
2_ العالي عالي
3_shb_cute

----------


## ajluni top

بختار العالي عالي
لانه عليا غالي

mouath alquran
حلا
حسان القضاه

----------


## Xitooo

*انا بختار حسان القضا لانه مشاركاته مش بس صف حكي 

أبو الشرع 

simsim

فادي fadi*

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بختار ابو الشرع عشان عاجبني اسمو  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22): 

1- مسار الضوء
2- BeisaN
Xitooo -3

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					

انا بختار ابو الشرع عشان عاجبني اسمو 

1- مسار الضوء
2- BeisaN
Xitooo -3 



تسلم حبيبي ... كلك زوق 

و انا بختار Xitooo لأنة اسمة حاسو مكسيكي اوياة 

وبنختارلكو 

نادر الطراونة

الحوت

AFLATONE

*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *
> 
> 
> تسلم حبيبي ... كلك زوق 
> 
> و انا بختار Xitooo لأنة اسمة حاسو مكسيكي اوياة 
> 
> وبنختارلكو 
> 
> ...




انا بختار حبيب قلبي نادر الطراونة وعلى راسي نادر وكل أهل الكرك

1- Xitooo 
2- سارة 
3- حلا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا بختار* حلا* لانه اسمها حلو و نفسي اعرف معناه الدقيق..

*1- العجلوني تب
2- ساره
3- shb_cute*

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بختار* حلا* لانه اسمها حلو و نفسي اعرف معناه الدقيق..
> 
> *1- العجلوني تب
> 2- ساره
> 3- shb_cute*




لثاني مرة بختار عجلوني تب عشان غالي على قلبي 

1- Ammar Qasaimeh
2- منار المومني
3- BeisaN

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ajluni top

> لثاني مرة بختار عجلوني تب عشان غالي على قلبي 
> 
> 1- Ammar Qasaimeh
> 2- منار المومني
> 3- BeisaN




تسلم يا كبير

وانا بختار منهم منار المومني لانها عجلونيه نشميه

مين بدي اختار؟

Beisan
ساره
نادر الطروانه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*نادر الطراونة حتى اسأله شو بتدرس نادر؟

1- العالي عالي
2- ابو الشرع
3- ساره*

----------


## BeisaN

> *نادر الطراونة حتى اسأله شو بتدرس نادر؟
> 
> 1- العالي عالي
> 2- ابو الشرع
> 3- ساره*


*سارة
   لانها اختارت قصيدة "ريتا والبندقية"
  في اول واخر مشاركة الها في موضوع " الاعمال المنقولة لمحمود درويش"*
*1-كبدة
2-بنـ الخطاب ـت
3-مايسترو*

----------


## Xitooo

*أكيد بختار حبيبي كبده .... لأنه صاحبي هههه

و منختارلكو ... ممم

ابو الشرع 
فادي fadi
darkman

*

----------


## احساس المطر

باختار ابو الشرع لانه مواضيعه رائه ومفيده كثير 

ساره
فلسطينية وافتخر
روان

----------


## ajluni top

روان لانها ضد برشلونه وعشان اذا فزنا بجاكرها


حلا
شب كيوت
مسار الضوء

----------


## العالي عالي

> روان لانها ضد برشلونه وعشان اذا فزنا بجاكرها
> 
> 
> حلا
> شب كيوت
> مسار الضوء




انا بختار حلالالالالالالا عشان توقيعها عاجبني كتير رغم انو ضد التماسيح 


1- شب كيوت 
2- روان 
3- نادر الطراونة

----------


## ساره

> انا بختار حلالالالالالالا عشان توقيعها عاجبني كتير رغم انو ضد التماسيح 
> 
> 
> 1- شب كيوت 
> 2- روان 
> 3- نادر الطراونة


نادر الطراونه لانه مواضيعه في الثقافي رائعه ومدونته كمان بتجنن

عجلوني توب
العالي عالي
شب كيوت

----------


## العالي عالي

> نادر الطراونه لانه مواضيعه في الثقافي رائعه ومدونته كمان بتجنن
> 
> عجلوني توب
> العالي عالي
> شب كيوت




واخيراً اسمي طلع   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> نادر الطراونه لانه مواضيعه في الثقافي رائعه ومدونته كمان بتجنن
> 
> عجلوني توب
> العالي عالي
> شب كيوت




واخيراً طلع اسمي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> نادر الطراونه لانه مواضيعه في الثقافي رائعه ومدونته كمان بتجنن
> 
> عجلوني توب
> العالي عالي
> شب كيوت




شو يا اعضاء يا حلوين ما حدا بدو يختار  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## BeisaN

> نادر الطراونه لانه مواضيعه في الثقافي رائعه ومدونته كمان بتجنن
> 
> عجلوني توب
> العالي عالي
> شب كيوت


*
ajluni top
لانه بشجع برشلونه وبحب بريزون بريك

العالي عالي
سارة
شب كيوت*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *
> ajluni top
> لانه بشجع برشلونه وبحب بريزون بريك
> 
> العالي عالي
> سارة
> شب كيوت*




انا بختار حالي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
عشان انا طبعاً 


1- حسان القضاة 
2- منار المومني 
3- ديستوري

----------


## روان

> انا بختار حالي 
> عشان انا طبعاً 
> 
> 
> 1- حسان القضاة 
> 2- منار المومني 
> 3- ديستوري



انا بختار ديستوري .. حتى احكيله ..زودتها ( بدون زعل )  :SnipeR (30): 

حسان القضاه
بنت الجبل
منار المومني

----------


## معاذ القرعان

انا بختار منار المومني
الاسـماء الجداد:
سـارة
ابو الشرع
حلا

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بختار منار المومني
> الاسـماء الجداد:
> سـارة
> ابو الشرع
> حلا




انا بختار ابو الشرع عشان هو التمساح الوحيد الموجود والباقي سحالي 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

1- العاشق الحزين 
2- مسار الضوء
3- روان

----------


## Xitooo

> انا بختار ابو الشرع عشان هو التمساح الوحيد الموجود والباقي سحالي 
> 
> 
> 1- العاشق الحزين 
> 2- مسار الضوء
> 3- روان


*اوفففف .. هاي جبتها من لاخر بس كلك زوق عالي ...*

وانا بختار روان بعرفش ليش
*الاسماء الجدد 

X_MAN_1S
zooz
كبده*

----------


## BeisaN

> *اوفففف .. هاي جبتها من لاخر بس كلك زوق عالي ...*
> 
> وانا بختار روان بعرفش ليش
> *الاسماء الجدد 
> 
> X_MAN_1S
> zooz
> كبده*


[B]
كبده : عشان اساله ليش اخترت هاض الاسم ""تطفل""[/ :Db465236ff: B]

السندباد 1-
2- zooz
3- حلا

----------


## العالي عالي

> [B]
> كبده : عشان اساله ليش اخترت هاض الاسم ""تطفل""[/B]
> 
> السندباد 1-
> 2- zooz
> 3- حلا




السندباد عشان عضو جديد وبدنا نشجعو 

1- BeisaN
Xitooo -2
3- اكسن مان

----------


## العالي عالي

> السندباد عشان عضو جديد وبدنا نشجعو 
> 
> 1- BeisaN
> Xitooo -2
> 3- اكسن مان



بختار اكسن مان بس مش عارف ليش 

1- نادر الطراونة 
2- ايمن 
3- عمار القسايمة 

 :Bl (3):

----------


## Memo

> بختار اكسن مان بس مش عارف ليش 
> 
> 1- نادر الطراونة 
> 2- ايمن 
> 3- عمار القسايمة




انا بختار نادر الطراونة بصراحه لانو كركي وانا خوالي كركية 

الجدد :
1-  السندباد
2- حلا 
3- zooz

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا بختار نادر الطراونة بصراحه لانو كركي وانا خوالي كركية 
> 
> الجدد :
> 1-  السندباد
> 2- حلا 
> 3- zooz


يا هلا في ميمو إبن أختي ...

بس سؤال :- مين خوالك ...؟؟؟

أنا بختاركم كلكم قلم قايم / بصراحة بحبكم كلكم ولا أستطيع التفرقة بين أحد ... :Smile:

----------


## Memo

على راسي طراونه انا أصلا من البتراء واخوالي صرايره

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Memo
					

انا بختار نادر الطراونة بصراحه لانو كركي وانا خوالي كركية 

الجدد :
1-  السندباد
2- حلا 
3- zooz



بختار حلا 

1- ايمن 
2- معاذ القرعان 
3- منار المومني*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> 
> بختار حلا 
> 
> 1- ايمن 
> 2- معاذ القرعان 
> 3- منار المومني*


ايمن حتا اقله سلم على احمد كونو وقله بقلك القسايمه لا تفصل النت مره ثانيه :Db465236ff: 
محمد القسايمه
العالي
ايمن

----------


## N_tarawneh

> على راسي طراونه انا أصلا من البتراء واخوالي صرايره


يا رجل احنا والصرايرة اولاد عم / نسب مشترك ودم مشترك وأرض مشتركة يعني متلاحمين إلى أبعد حدّ ... :Db465236ff:  

يا حيا الله بإبن أختي ...

شرفت يا طيب ... :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> ايمن حتا اقله سلم على احمد كونو وقله بقلك القسايمه لا تفصل النت مره ثانيه
> محمد القسايمه
> العالي
> ايمن


 محمد قسايمة حتى يوصل لقرابتو عمار 
هههههههه هذا ما بتنسى اشي بس انا بعتلك اني رايح اتغدى بس انت مارديت 


نادر الطراونة 
العالي 
عمار قسايمة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ايمن حتا اقله سلم على احمد كونو وقله بقلك القسايمه لا تفصل النت مره ثانيه
> محمد القسايمه
> العالي
> ايمن


بصراحة بختارهم الثلاثة ...

بحبهم الثلاثة ...

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

بختار عمار القسايمه عشان احكيليه على راسي؟

الاسماء
مرت ابوي 
جارتنا 
وام محمد

 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بختار عمار القسايمه عشان احكيليه على راسي؟
> 
> الاسماء
> مرت ابوي 
> جارتنا 
> وام محمد


مرت أبوي / كل ما أطلب منها طبخة دوالي / بتعملها إلي ... :Db465236ff:  

****************

العالي عالي ...

أيمن ...

مها ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> مرت أبوي / كل ما أطلب منها طبخة دوالي / بتعملها إلي ... 
> 
> ****************
> 
> العالي عالي ...
> 
> أيمن ...
> 
> مها ...




بختار ايمن 

خير الامور اوسطها 

1- عمار 
2- حلا 
3- معاذ

----------


## العالي عالي

> مرت أبوي / كل ما أطلب منها طبخة دوالي / بتعملها إلي ... 
> 
> ****************
> 
> العالي عالي ...
> 
> أيمن ...
> 
> مها ...


بختار ايمن

خير الامور اوسطها

1- عمار
2- حلا
3- معاذ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بختار ايمن
> 
> خير الامور اوسطها
> 
> 1- عمار
> 2- حلا
> 3- معاذ


عمار لانه ابن عميي العزيز

----------


## العالي عالي

> عمار لانه ابن عميي العزيز


طيب اختار 3 اسماء جديدة  :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طيب اختار 3 اسماء جديدة


بديش

----------


## العالي عالي

> بديش


شو هاي بديش شو انا طالب منك مصاري  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو هاي بديش شو انا طالب منك مصاري


لا اتخليني اعصب بقول بديش  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا اتخليني اعصب بقول بديش


طق راسك بالحيط  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طق راسك بالحيط


المهم انه ما اخترت  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## العالي عالي

> المهم انه ما اخترت


لا تعصبني اختار 3 بلاش اعلن الحرب عليك  :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا تعصبني اختار 3 بلاش اعلن الحرب عليك


اسمع

لاتهدد احسنلك! :SnipeR (19):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اسمع
> 
> لاتهدد احسنلك!


طيب لا تشد على حالك بلاش يطقلك عرق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدون تعليق

يا جماعه خلصونا حطولكم 3 اسماء خلينا نختار و نروح اننام :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا جماعه خلصونا حطولكم 3 اسماء خلينا نختار و نروح اننام


خلص ولا يهمك انا بدي احط 3 اسماء جداد 

1- بدون تعليق 

1- بدون تعليق 

1- بدون تعليق 

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدون تعليق

> خلص ولا يهمك انا بدي احط 3 اسماء جداد 
> 
> 1- بدون تعليق 
> 
> 1- بدون تعليق 
> 
> 1- بدون تعليق


برضو مش رح ينفع اختار :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا تعصبني اختار 3 بلاش اعلن الحرب عليك


والله شكله يا عالي ليلتك سودا لانك قاعد بتتحدى بالقسايمه  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  
لما انا اقول بديش اختار خلص لا اتظل اتعيد وتفتئ

----------


## N_tarawneh

علامكوا ...!!!؟؟؟

شو مالكوا داقين في رؤوس بعض ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله شكله يا عالي ليلتك سودا لانك قاعد بتتحدى بالقسايمه   
> لما انا اقول بديش اختار خلص لا اتظل اتعيد وتفتئ



على راسي القسايمة كلهم بس ما بتطلعو معي راس  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> على راسي القسايمة كلهم بس ما بتطلعو معي راس


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

كأنك قلت نكته :Bl (3):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

صحيح كلامك يا عالي

ما بنطلع معك راس

بنطلع معك قمة الراس

----------


## العالي عالي

> صحيح كلامك يا عالي
> 
> ما بنطلع معك راس
> 
> بنطلع معك قمة الراس


لا تصدق حالك  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا تصدق حالك


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

يا اخي صاير تنكت كثير

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا اخي صاير تنكت كثير


شو عجبتك يعني 

شو رأيك اعطيك وحدة تانية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

1- عبد الله 
2- معاذ القرعان 
3- عمر القرعان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> 1- عبد الله 
> 2- معاذ القرعان 
> 3- عمر القرعان


عبدالله لأنه انا :Db465236ff:  

محمد قسايمه
نادر طراونه
أيمن

----------


## N_tarawneh

أيمن / لأنه حبيبي وفاقده من زمان ...  :Eh S(2):  

العالي ...

القرعان ...

أشرف ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> أيمن / لأنه حبيبي وفاقده من زمان ...  
> 
> العالي ...
> 
> القرعان ...
> 
> أشرف ...


اي قرعان منهم؟؟؟

عموما بختار عالي لأنه انا وياه دائما نتناقر :Db465236ff:  

عمار
معاذ قرعان
عمر قرعان

----------


## العالي عالي

> اي قرعان منهم؟؟؟
> 
> عموما بختار عالي لأنه انا وياه دائما نتناقر 
> 
> عمار
> معاذ قرعان
> عمر قرعان



بختار  معاذ القرعان خير الامور اوسطها 


1- باريسيا

2- AMON

3- منار المومني

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بختار  معاذ القرعان خير الامور اوسطها 
> 
> 
> 1- باريسيا
> 
> 2- AMON
> 
> 3- منار المومني


منا المومني لأنه الإسم الأطول

نادر الطراونه
ايمن
ashrafweter

----------


## العالي عالي

> منا المومني لأنه الإسم الأطول
> 
> نادر الطراونه
> ايمن
> ashrafweter




ايمن عشان من زمان ما شفتو  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

1- منار المومني 

2- مهاااااا

3- باريسيا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ايمن عشان من زمان ما شفتو   
> 
> 1- منار المومني 
> 
> 2- مهاااااا
> 
> 3- باريسيا


2- مهاااااا>>>>لأنك حطيت اكثر من "أ"

عالي العالي
حسان القضاة
نادر الطراونه

----------


## ayman

> 2- مهاااااا>>>>لأنك حطيت اكثر من "أ"
> 
> عالي العالي
> حسان القضاة
> نادر الطراونه


انا بختار  هم الثلاثة  نادر والعالي لأنهم استفقدوني 
وحسان القضاء لأنو عمنا

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بختار  هم الثلاثة  نادر والعالي لأنهم استفقدوني 
> وحسان القضاء لأنو عمنا


مشكور ايمن حب 

شو اخبارك ولك وين هالغيبة

----------


## العالي عالي

1- عمار القسايمة 

2- معاذ القرعان 

3- عبد الله

----------


## احساس المطر

معاذ حتى احكيله وينك  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4): 

مها
باريسيا
ساره

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

مع اني ما بعرفهم الثلاث     بس بختار    ساره لأنه قريب من القلب


                محمد قسايمه 
               عمار قسايمه 
               ساره

----------


## saousana

> مع اني ما بعرفهم الثلاث     بس بختار    ساره لأنه قريب من القلب
> 
> 
>                 محمد قسايمه 
>                عمار قسايمه 
>                ساره


سارة 
لانه عامر ومحمد نفس الاشي بالنسبة الي ما في فرق بينهم 

نادر 
العالي 
ايمن

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سارة 
> لانه عامر ومحمد نفس الاشي بالنسبة الي ما في فرق بينهم 
> 
> نادر 
> العالي 
> ايمن


اسمه عمار  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اسمه عمار


أيمن : لاني بصراحة فاقده مقصوف هالرقبه ... :SnipeR (4): 


مها ...

سوسن ...

باريسيا ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أيمن : لاني بصراحة فاقده مقصوف هالرقبه ...
> 
> 
> مها ...
> 
> سوسن ...
> 
> باريسيا ...


سوسن لانها رفيقه بالنضال التكناوي 

حلا 

خالد الجنيدي 

ابو نعيم

----------


## عُبادة

> سوسن لانها رفيقه بالنضال التكناوي 
> 
> حلا 
> 
> خالد الجنيدي 
> 
> ابو نعيم


خالد الجنيدي لانه صديقي الصدوق



نادر الطراونة

عمار القسايمة 

معاذ القرعان

----------


## ayhamco

> خالد الجنيدي لانه صديقي الصدوق
> 
> 
> 
> نادر الطراونة
> 
> عمار القسايمة 
> 
> معاذ القرعان


الثلاثه احلى واحسن من بعض
*نادر الطراونه
غسان
مها*

----------


## احساس المطر

> الثلاثه احلى واحسن من بعض
> *نادر الطراونه
> غسان
> مها*


مها ..كل الاسباب  :SnipeR (36): 

اشرف وتر
ايهمكو
معاذ ملحم

----------


## Memo

> مها ..كل الاسباب 
> 
> اشرف وتر
> ايهمكو
> معاذ ملحم



الثلاثة حلوين
أشرف ووتر من أعز أصدقائي اسمح لي اختار معاذ ملحم لاني ارتحت له 

واحساسي بحكي لي انو انسان رائع

القسايمة :

1/ عمار
2/ محمد 
3/ عبد الله

----------


## حلم حياتي

> الثلاثة حلوين
> أشرف ووتر من أعز أصدقائي اسمح لي اختار معاذ ملحم لاني ارتحت له 
> 
> واحساسي بحكي لي انو انسان رائع
> 
> القسايمة :
> 
> 1/ عمار
> 2/ محمد 
> 3/ عبد الله


*بختار عبدالله بس لانه الاسم بحبه

والاسماء الجديدة:
نادر الطراونة
العالي عالي 
ايات قاسم*

----------


## ashrafwater

> *بختار عبدالله بس لانه الاسم بحبه
> 
> والاسماء الجديدة:
> نادر الطراونة
> العالي عالي 
> ايات قاسم*


اختار نادر الطراونه  يعجبني  به احترامه لراي الاخرين بكل صدررحب

واختار ثلاثه/
1- العالي العالي 

2- مها

3- ميمو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اختار نادر الطراونه  يعجبني  به احترامه لراي الاخرين بكل صدررحب
> 
> واختار ثلاثه/
> 1- العالي العالي 
> 
> 2- مها
> 
> 3- ميمو


بختار العالي لأني مشتاقله وهو غايب



حسان
نادر
أيمن

----------


## saousana

> بختار العالي لأني مشتاقله وهو غايب
> 
> 
> 
> حسان
> نادر
> أيمن


نادر لانه نادر  :Icon31: 

مها 
باريسيا
حلا

----------


## Memo

> نادر لانه نادر 
> 
> مها 
> باريسيا
> حلا




انا بختار ............... مها .............. no comment  ............ ؟؟؟؟


من جديد : نفس التلاتة
مها  
بارسيا 
حلا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انا بختار ............... مها .............. no comment  ............ ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> من جديد : نفس التلاتة
> مها  
> بارسيا 
> حلا


بختار مها بس هالمره في comment  :Db465236ff: 

وما رح اذكره

----------


## Memo

> نادر لانه نادر 
> 
> مها 
> باريسيا
> حلا





> بختار مها بس هالمره في comment 
> 
> وما رح اذكره


والله يا عبدالله شكلو لا commen ولا أسماء جديده كمان
وين الإسماء
1- no comment
2-comment
3-where is the new names ?

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والله يا عبدالله شكلو لا commen ولا أسماء جديده كمان
> وين الإسماء
> 1- no comment
> 2-comment
> 3-where is the new names ?



بختار no comment هيك لانه اجا على بالي  :Db465236ff: 


حلا
غسان 
مها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بختار no comment هيك لانه اجا على بالي 
> 
> 
> حلا
> غسان 
> مها


حلا 

لانه الاسم حلو / طبعا مها و غسان كمان حلوين 

سوسن 
شطناوي 
ايهم

----------


## حلم حياتي

> حلا 
> 
> لانه الاسم حلو / طبعا مها و غسان كمان حلوين 
> 
> سوسن 
> شطناوي 
> ايهم


*بختار شطناوي لانه مواضيعه اليوم حلوة وروعة
مع انه التلاته احلى من بعض

بختار
ايمن
بنت اليمن
فلسطينية وافتخر*

----------


## saousana

> *بختار شطناوي لانه مواضيعه اليوم حلوة وروعة
> مع انه التلاته احلى من بعض
> 
> بختار
> ايمن
> بنت اليمن
> فلسطينية وافتخر*


بنت اليمن لاني عمري ما شفتها اون في المنتدى من لما دخلت عليه 

حلم حياتي 
زين 
معاذ ملحم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بنت اليمن لاني عمري ما شفتها اون في المنتدى من لما دخلت عليه 
> 
> حلم حياتي 
> زين 
> معاذ ملحم


حلم حياتي

لأنه اسم غامض وحلو وبحمل معاني الأمل

سوسن
مها
أيهم

كلهم جرشيه :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> حلم حياتي
> 
> لأنه اسم غامض وحلو وبحمل معاني الأمل
> 
> سوسن
> مها
> أيهم
> 
> كلهم جرشيه


*شكرا عبدالله لانه عجبك الاسم وبتمنالك تحقق كل احلامك

اسمحولي اختارهم التلاته لانه حابه اشوفهم
 واتعرف عليهم وعلى الكل طبعا

بختار 
حسان القضاه
محمد قسايمه
مها*

----------


## ashrafwater

> *شكرا عبدالله لانه عجبك الاسم وبتمنالك تحقق كل احلامك
> 
> اسمحولي اختارهم التلاته لانه حابه اشوفهم
>  واتعرف عليهم وعلى الكل طبعا
> 
> بختار 
> حسان القضاه
> محمد قسايمه
> مها*


اختار حسان لانه صديق عزيز مع اني لم اره

واختار الثلاثه 

بنت اليمن
محمد قسايمه
فلسطينبه وافتخر

----------


## saousana

> اختار حسان لانه صديق عزيز مع اني لم اره
> 
> واختار الثلاثه 
> 
> بنت اليمن
> محمد قسايمه
> فلسطينبه وافتخر


محمد قسايمة 

رفيق الكفاح التكناوي 

عمار 
محمد 
عبد الله 
ثلاثية القسايمة

----------


## ayhamco

> محمد قسايمة 
> 
> رفيق الكفاح التكناوي 
> 
> عمار 
> محمد 
> عبد الله 
> ثلاثية القسايمة


*عمار لانه اكتر واحد بختلط فيه
حلم حياتي
باريسا 
مها
*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *عمار لانه اكتر واحد بختلط فيه
> حلم حياتي
> باريسا 
> مها
> *


مها
لانها رفيقة النضال الحصناوي

ايهم
معاذ القرعان
عباده شطناوي

----------


## حلم حياتي

*بختار ايهم لانه عاجبني توقيعه

الاسماء هي 
ابو نعيم
غسان
زين*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *بختار ايهم لانه عاجبني توقيعه
> 
> الاسماء هي 
> ابو نعيم
> غسان
> زين*


بختار زين لانه الاسم حلو...

سوسن
حسان
غسان

كلهم بنتهوا بالنون :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> بختار زين لانه الاسم حلو...
> 
> سوسن
> حسان
> غسان
> 
> كلهم بنتهوا بالنون


*التلاته احسن من بعض
بس بختار سوسن 

اسمائي هي:
العالي عالي
محمد قسايمه
ايمن*

----------


## غسان

> *التلاته احسن من بعض
> بس بختار سوسن 
> 
> اسمائي هي:
> العالي عالي
> محمد قسايمه
> ايمن*


بختار العالي من زمان ما شفناه 


سوسن
معاذ 
حلا

----------


## العالي عالي

سوسن
معاذ 
حلا 


بختار معاذ لانو الشب الوحيد 



1- مها 
2- نادر 
3- ايمن

----------


## غسان

> سوسن
> معاذ 
> حلا 
> 
> 
> بختار معاذ لانو الشب الوحيد 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بختار نادر ...... مش حلو المنتدى بدونه 


الاسماء 

حلم حياتي 
مها 
حسااااااااان

----------


## العالي عالي

> بختار نادر ...... مش حلو المنتدى بدونه 
> 
> 
> الاسماء 
> 
> حلم حياتي 
> مها 
> حسااااااااان


بحتار حلم حياتي 


1- ابو نعيم 
2- زينة 
3- شب كيوت

----------


## غسان

> بحتار حلم حياتي 
> 
> 
> 1- ابو نعيم 
> 2- زينة 
> 3- شب كيوت


بختار ابو نعيم  


الاسماء 

ايمن 
ضياء العمري 
سارة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بختار ابو نعيم  
> 
> 
> الاسماء 
> 
> ايمن 
> ضياء العمري 
> سارة


بختار ضياء العمري... صديق من ايام الثانويه :Eh S(2): 


الاسماء:
ساره
روان
حلا

----------


## ayman

> بختار ضياء العمري... صديق من ايام الثانويه
> 
> 
> الاسماء:
> ساره
> روان
> حلا


والله انك نسونجي  مش لاقي الا بنات بس  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والله انك نسونجي  مش لاقي الا بنات بس



  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> والله انك نسونجي  مش لاقي الا بنات بس


يا جماعه شكله ايمن كان يتوقع اسمه بينهم بس لما شاف الاسماء انصدم :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> يا جماعه شكله ايمن كان يتوقع اسمه بينهم بس لما شاف الاسماء انصدم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اتوقع اسمي ليش بتوزعو محروقات للأسماء الي بالقائمة ؟؟؟

انت لا تحول تلف بالموضوع الكل بيعرف اني ما بحب هيك قصص اصلا لا العضو المحبوب ولا اشي فيو مجاملة اي عضو بالمنتدى بالكامل 

بس انت حاب تغطي على انك نسونجي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

والله انك ضحكتني عمو عمار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بختار روان 

الاسماء :
سارة 
حلا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

في اسم ناقص يا معاذ 

راح احط 3 اسماء جدسدة 

ايمن 
العالي عالي
نادر الطراونة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ايمن 
عمار 
محمد
خالد

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ايمن 
> عمار 
> محمد
> خالد


خالد لانه غالي علي 
ايمن
ايات قاسم
معاذ ملحم

----------


## Shift

> خالد لانه غالي علي 
> ايمن
> ايات قاسم
> معاذ ملحم


معاذ 

أبو نعيم
بدون تعليق 
فلسطينيه وأفتخر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]بدون تعليق.....انسان بحترموا كثير

محمد القسايمة
ام السوس
ايات قاسم[/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> [align=center]بدون تعليق.....انسان بحترموا كثير
> 
> محمد القسايمة
> ام السوس
> ايات قاسم[/align]



ايات لانها كانت توخذ معي انجليزي

محمد قسايمة
خالد
ايمن

----------


## diyaomari

> محمد قسايمة
> خالد
> ايمن


محمد قسايمة ...بحترموا وبتمنالو الخير


غسان 
عمار
سوسن

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> محمد قسايمة ...بحترموا وبتمنالو الخير
> 
> 
> غسان 
> عمار
> سوسن


عمار ........ لأنه بحترموا و صاحبي و بحب رأيه 

                               diyaomari
                                             معاذ ملحم
                                             نادر

----------


## حلم حياتي

> عمار ........ لأنه بحترموا و صاحبي و بحب رأيه 
> 
>                                diyaomari
>                                              معاذ ملحم
>                                              نادر




*بختار نادر لانه اله فترة غايب
مع انه التلاته احسن من بعض

حلا
زين
واسمحولي بكل تواضع انا*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *بختار نادر لانه اله فترة غايب
> مع انه التلاته احسن من بعض
> 
> حلا
> زين
> واسمحولي بكل تواضع انا*


بختار انا قصدي انتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

نادر 
ايمن
ام السوس

----------


## آلجوري

> ايات لانها كانت توخذ معي انجليزي
> 
> محمد قسايمة
> خالد
> ايمن


*

أنا كنت أخد معك انجليزي ؟!! ما بذكر*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *
> 
> أنا كنت أخد معك انجليزي ؟!! ما بذكر*



ما بصير الكذب يا ايات  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ما بصير الكذب يا ايات


*أنا ما بكذب معاذ عن جد ما أخد معي انجليزي 
صحيح انو كان يزورنا بالمحاضرة ضيف بين فترة التانية بس ما أخدها*

----------


## عُبادة

> *أنا ما بكذب معاذ عن جد ما أخد معي انجليزي 
> صحيح انو كان يزورنا بالمحاضرة ضيف بين فترة التانية بس ما أخدها*


لا ما كان ضيف كان منزلها بس كان يغيب كثير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا ما كان ضيف كان منزلها بس كان يغيب كثير


طول عمرك صاحب حق :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *أنا ما بكذب معاذ عن جد ما أخد معي انجليزي 
> صحيح انو كان يزورنا بالمحاضرة ضيف بين فترة التانية بس ما أخدها*


  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
بس كنت ازوركوا كثير بهاي المحاضرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> بس كنت ازوركوا كثير بهاي المحاضرة


*أه والله ضيف ما بينعطى وجه ... عزمنا عليك أول مرة وبكفي*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *أه والله ضيف ما بينعطى وجه ... عزمنا عليك أول مرة وبكفي*




حبيت الدكتور  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زينة

[align=center]الاسماء الجديدة هي

معاذ القرعان
ابو نعيم
حلم حياتي[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]الاسماء الجديدة هي
> 
> معاذ القرعان
> ابو نعيم
> حلم حياتي[/align]


معاذ القرعان لانه حبيب قلبي 

سوسن 
ايمن 
خالد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> معاذ القرعان لانه حبيب قلبي 
> 
> سوسن 
> ايمن 
> خالد




ايمن (حتى احكي ايمن شوف الاسماء الجديده)


سوسن
مها
ايات

----------


## diyaomari

سوسن بحترمها كثير 


مها 
حلا
غسان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> سوسن بحترمها كثير 
> 
> 
> مها 
> حلا
> غسان


مها(رفيقة النضال الحصناوي و رفيقة في نفس الحزب)


ايمن شوف الاسماء


حلا
لارا
باريسيا

----------


## saousana

> مها(رفيقة النضال الحصناوي و رفيقة في نفس الحزب)
> 
> 
> ايمن شوف الاسماء
> 
> 
> حلا
> لارا
> باريسيا


باريسيا صديقتي العزيزة 
ضياء 
غسان 
معاذ القرعان

----------


## حلم حياتي

> باريسيا صديقتي العزيزة 
> ضياء 
> غسان 
> معاذ القرعان



*ضياء لان اسمه حلو

والاسماء
فلسطينية وافتخر
بنت اليمن
زينة*

----------


## ayman

> ايمن (حتى احكي ايمن شوف الاسماء الجديده)
> 
> 
> سوسن
> مها
> ايات


يعني عم تثبت للكل انك واحد دقر وعقلك قفل ومبسوط على حالك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مها(رفيقة النضال الحصناوي و رفيقة في نفس الحزب)
> 
> 
> ايمن شوف الاسماء
> 
> 
> حلا
> لارا
> باريسيا


الله يشفيك ويعين اهلك عليك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعني عم تثبت للكل انك واحد دقر وعقلك قفل ومبسوط على حالك


شكله فيه مرايه قدامك شيلها احسن :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يشفيك ويعين اهلك عليك


و القايل .......امييييييين

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *ضياء لان اسمه حلو
> 
> والاسماء
> فلسطينية وافتخر
> بنت اليمن
> زينة*


زينه.....اليوم اثبتت وجودها في المنتدى

الأسماء هم الأصدقاء  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
 مها
ايات قاسم
معاذ القرعان

----------


## غسان

> زينه.....اليوم اثبتت وجودها في المنتدى
> 
> الأسماء هم الأصدقاء 
>  مها
> ايات قاسم
> معاذ القرعان



ايات قاسم 

الاسماء 4 اعضاء الهيئة الادارية 


حسان 
مها
نادر 
العالي

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

> ايات قاسم 
> 
> الاسماء 4 اعضاء الهيئة الادارية 
> 
> 
> حسان 
> مها
> نادر 
> العالي


مها طبعا لأنها أعز صاحباتي
الاسماء:
نادر
عمار
معاذ

----------


## ayman

> مها طبعا لأنها أعز صاحباتي
> الاسماء:
> نادر
> عمار
> معاذ


نادر اكيد لأنو الشيخ العرب تبع المنتدى  :Db465236ff: 


[you]
[you]
[you]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> نادر اكيد لأنو الشيخ العرب تبع المنتدى 
> 
> 
> khaled aljonidee
> khaled aljonidee
> khaled aljonidee


بعيدة عن عينك 

مها
ام السوس
العالي عالي

----------


## diyaomari

> نادر اكيد لأنو الشيخ العرب تبع المنتدى 
> 
> 
> diyaomari
> diyaomari
> diyaomari


شو يا ايمن مالك كاتب اسمي 3 مرات 
منك قليل كاتب كود بتضحك علينا

----------


## غسان

> شو يا ايمن مالك كاتب اسمي 3 مرات


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

> 


تضحك بلا سنان ان شاء الله 

دخلك على شو بتضحك في اشي بضحك.......

----------


## غسان

> تضحك بلا سنان ان شاء الله 
> 
> دخلك على شو بتضحك في اشي بضحك.......


يا حبيبي هاذ كود دخله ايمن كل واحد بيدخل بيشوف اسمه مكرر 3 مرات .. فهمت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## diyaomari

> يا حبيبي هاذ كود دخله ايمن كل واحد بيدخل بيشوف اسمه مكرر 3 مرات .. فهمت


اه فهمت هيك فهمني مش تضحك علي

----------


## العالي عالي

1- مها

2- خالد 

3- باريسيا

----------


## diyaomari

> 1- مها
> 
> 2- خالد 
> 
> 3- باريسيا


مها نائبة المدير العام.....................

سوسن 
غسان 
محمد قسايمة

----------


## العالي عالي

> مها نائبة المدير العام.....................
> 
> سوسن 
> غسان 
> محمد قسايمة



اكيد غسان حبيب البي

1- ايمن
2- اشرف
3- معاذ

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اكيد غسان حبيب البي
> 
> 1- ايمن
> 2- اشرف
> 3- معاذ


 اشرف 
سوسن 
علا 
ايات

----------


## diyaomari

> اشرف 
> سوسن 
> علا 
> ايات


سوسن .............


عمار 
خالد
حلم حياتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> سوسن .............
> 
> 
> عمار 
> خالد
> حلم حياتي



عمار محامي الدفاع 
ايمن 
خالد العالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> اشرف 
> سوسن 
> علا 
> ايات


كلهم محبوبين من الجميع 

لكن بختار سوسن 

1- ابو نعيم
2- حلم حياتي
3- زينة

----------


## العالي عالي

1- ابو نعيم
2- حلم حياتي
3- زينة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ابو نعيم 

لأنه زماااااااااااااان ما دخل على المنتدى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

1  mylife079
2 محمد العزام 
3 خالد الجنيدي

----------


## Bataineh.88

انا 


لانو جديدة

----------


## زهره التوليب

محمد حوريه
لانه بطل يعبي المنتدى مواضيع زي زمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

الاسماء الجديده

عباده
مها
Bataineh.88 مشان ماتزعلي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

اخترت Bataineh

لأنها من أول ما دخلت المنتدى وهي نازله مشاركات كل مشاركه أحلى من التانيه ..  :Bl (14):

----------


## جسر الحياة

الاسماء الجديده :

1 زهرة التوليب 
2 مها
3 جنتل مان

----------


## دموع الورد

زهرة التوليب


لانه من اول ما دخلت المنتدى و هيه ما شاء الله عليها مشاركاتها ما بتخلص و غيرهيك انها مميزه

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_محمد حوريه
لانه بطل يعبي المنتدى مواضيع زي زمان 
_


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

الاسماء الجديده:

_ زهرة المطر

_ دموع الورد

_جوري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الورد :

لأنها بنت محترمه وطيوبه وبنفس الوقت نشيطه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم 					 
> _دموع الورد :
> 
> لأنها بنت محترمه وطيوبه وبنفس الوقت نشيطه_


 الله يسلمك :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا ولو ....

احنا بنحكي الصراحه وما بنجامل

----------


## عُبادة

> الاسماء الجديده:
> 
> _ زهرة المطر
> 
> _ دموع الورد
> 
> _جوري


هالوردات كلهن من نفس المشتل؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس بلا زعل :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:4022039350: . . . :4022039350: 


خجلتني كتير شطناوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

انا بختار:
جواد ابو ماضي
جواد ابو ماضي 
جواد ابو ماضي

----------


## Bataineh.88

انا بختار 
ميسم <زهرة المطر>
scorpio
احمد الزعبي
الشطناوي
بركات نصيرات

----------


## الرائد

نسمة أمل
علاء جمال
الرائد :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف ولا واحد فيهم
الاسماء الجديدة
ميرفا
المتميزة
anoucha

----------


## النورس الحزين

المتميزة لانها عضو نشيط وغيابها اثر بالمنتدى
زهرة التوليب
زهرة النرجس
Zhrt_ALm6r

----------


## محمد العزام

زهرة التوليب لانها متميزة كالعادة 

غسان 
مها 
جنتل مان

----------


## المتميزة

راح اختار غسان لانو هو هو .......
انوشة 
ميرفا 
دليلة

----------


## العالي عالي

> راح اختار غسان لانو هو هو .......
>  انوشة 
>  ميرفا 
>  دليلة




اختيار صعب كتير  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

عنجد حيرتني يا عالي ايش بدي اعمل..

طيب..

انوشه

لانه منيحه كتير وطيبه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اسفه رح اختار..

عالي العالي

اميره قوس النصر

نجمه المنتدى

----------


## دموع الورد

نجمه المنتدى

لانو اول مره بسمع فيها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الاسماء  الجديدة 

1- معاذ ملحم 

2- غسان 

3- عمار قسايمه

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*بحتار غسان 
لاني من زمان ما شفتو 

تحية عسكرية
جنتل مان 
عاشق الحصن
*[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]*بحتار غسان* 
> *لاني من زمان ما شفتو* 
> 
> *تحية عسكرية*
> *جنتل مان* 
> *عاشق الحصن*
> [/align]


 
جنتل مان لانو صديقي العزيز 



1-عاشق الحصن 

2-خالد جنيدي

3-تحية عسكريه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الاختيار صعب 
  :Confused: 
بس بختار عاشق الحصن لأنو وقف معي وهو شب راقي كتيرررررر
    بختار 
شمعة امل 
انوشة 
والمتميزة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الاختيار صعب 
> 
> بس بختار عاشق الحصن لأنو وقف معي وهو شب راقي كتيرررررر
> بختار 
> شمعة امل 
> انوشة 
> والمتميزة


 

شمعه امل أول صديقه عزيزة عقبلي 


1-انوشه 

2-بنت شديفات 

3-حلا

----------


## Ctrl

حلا , صديقه الطفوله .. هههههههههههههههههههههه
ctrl
the gentel man
عُباده

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ctrl لأنو زوق باختيار الاغاني 
بنت الشديفات 
بياض الثلج
المتميزة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ctrl لأنو زوق باختيار الاغاني 
> بنت الشديفات 
> بياض الثلج
> المتميزة


 

المتميزة لانها عضوة رائعة ومحبوبه 


بياض الثلج 

جنتل مان 

غسان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جنتل مان لأنو بحب انكش مخي عليه وزماااااااااااان ما شفته 
عالي 
شمعة امل 
وبنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> جنتل مان لأنو بحب انكش مخي عليه وزماااااااااااان ما شفته 
> عالي 
> شمعة امل 
> وبنت الشديفات


 
عالي صديقي وحبيب قلبي وفهمان 

غسان 

آلجوري 

حلا

----------


## Ctrl

للمره المليون , لا تضع حلا في وضع مقارنه بالنسبه لي يعني 
اكيد بختار حلا .. لانها غاليه عليا جدا 

ساره
روان
سوسن

----------


## العالي عالي

> للمره المليون , لا تضع حلا في وضع مقارنه بالنسبه لي يعني 
> اكيد بختار حلا .. لانها غاليه عليا جدا 
> 
> ساره
> روان
> سوسن


الله يرحم ايامهم ويسهل عليهم يا رب 
على العموم بختار سارة بس ما بعرف ليش 

عاشق الحصن 
دليلة
بياض الثلج

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن لأنو متميز 
بنت الشديفات 
منسف 
براءة

----------


## العالي عالي

> عاشق الحصن لأنو متميز 
>  بنت الشديفات 
>  منسف 
>  براءة




بختار 
براءة  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بختار 
> براءة


الله يعزك بس انا بختار المنسف  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دموع الورد 

آلجوري 


شذى الياسمين

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

شذى الياسمين اكيد
....................................

تحيه عسكريه

بنت شديفات

العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> شذى الياسمين اكيد
> ....................................
> 
> تحيه عسكريه
> 
> بنت شديفات
> 
> العالي عالي


 :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شذى الياسمين اكيد
> ....................................
> 
> تحيه عسكريه
> 
> بنت شديفات
> 
> العالي عالي


 
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شذى الياسمين اكيد
> ....................................
> 
> تحيه عسكريه
> 
> بنت شديفات
> 
> العالي عالي


 :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2): 
انا بختار العالي وتحية وبنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اختيار موفق  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): 


حلا 

كنترول 


دموع الورد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنترول صديق عزيز ومدرس المحاسبة الخصوصي 
بنت الشديفات
حسناء الجليد 
دموع الورد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كنترول صديق عزيز ومدرس المحاسبة الخصوصي 
> بنت الشديفات
> حسناء الجليد 
> دموع الورد


 
بنت شديفات طبعا لانها انتي 


عالي العالي 

إكس مان 

آلجوري

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عالي لأنه  :Copy Of Baeh: 
بنوته اردنيه 
وجنتل
 وبياض الثلج

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جنتل مان لانه صديقي 


معاذ بني ملحم 


غسان 

مستر لونلي

----------


## العالي عالي

غسان ما بعرف ليش

المتميزة
دليلة 
شمعة امل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شمعة امل لأنها غيررررررررررررررررررررر
عالي 
انوشة 
جدتي

----------


## العالي عالي

> شمعة امل لأنها غيررررررررررررررررررررر
>  عالي 
>  انوشة 
>  جدتي




لا جدتك  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61): 

عاشقة راين 
عاشق الحصن
تحية عسكرية

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كلهم بختارهم 
المنسف 
الملح 
وعاشقة ريان

----------


## العالي عالي

> كلهم بختارهم 
>  المنسف 
>  الملح 
>  وعاشقة ريان




لا المنسف اكيد

تحية عسكرية
معاذ 
عاشق الحصن

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كلهم 
شذى الياسمين 
عاشقة ريان
شمعة امل

----------


## العالي عالي

*كمان كلهم

تحية عسكرية

دليلة

عاشق الحصن
*

----------


## تاج النساء

شذى الياسمين
العالي عالي
بنت شديفات
تحية عسكرية صديقي المقرب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن لأنو نهفه 
عالي عالي 
انوس 
كنترول

----------


## تاج النساء

العالي عالي لانه راقي
ينت شديفات
شذى الياسمين
عاشق الحصن

----------


## العالي عالي

عاشق الحصن اكيد

انوسة

دليلة

تحية عسكرية

----------


## تاج النساء

تحية عسكرية صديقي
العالي عالي
بنت شديفات
جنتل مان

----------


## العالي عالي

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تاج النساء

شو وين الجواب

----------


## العالي عالي

*بختار جنتل مان اكيد


بنوتة اردنية 
دليلة
انوشة
*

----------


## تاج النساء

دليلة الباقي ما بعرفوا منيح
انوس
بنوتة اردنية
احمد الزعبي

----------


## العالي عالي

*انوس 


بنت شديفات 
المتميزة
معاذ ملحم
*

----------


## تاج النساء

بنت شديفات حبوبة
تحية
عاشق
شذى

----------


## الوسادة

*تحية هو اكتر شي بعرفو و امور كمان* 

تحية 
جنتل 
العالي

----------


## تاج النساء

جنتولة اخوي
معاذ ملحم
العالي عالي
المتميزة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ ملحم حبيب قلبي 


بنت شديفات 

انوسه 

المتمزة

----------


## تاج النساء

بنت شديفات حبيبة قلبي
انوس
بنوتة اردنية
شمعة الظلام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انوسه حبيبتي وقريبة مني 
جنتوله 
عاشق الحصن 
عالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

المشكله كلهم صاحبي بس بختار عاشق الحصن 



دليله 

حواتمه 


تحية عسكريه

----------


## العالي عالي

> المشكله كلهم صاحبي بس بختار عاشق الحصن 
> 
> 
> 
>  دليله 
> 
>  حواتمه 
> 
> 
>  تحية عسكريه





اكيد حواتمة 

دليلة 
انوشة 
المتميزة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بختارهم كلهم اكيد كلهم 
العالي 
تحية 
انوسه

----------


## تاج النساء

تحية انا اسفة بس غالي علي
بنت شديفات
المتميزة
شمعة امل

----------


## العالي عالي

*بنت شديفات

عاشق الحصن
حواتمة
واو
*

----------


## تاج النساء

عاشق الحصن
حساة القضاة
أميرة قوس النصر
انوشة

----------


## العالي عالي

*بختار انوشة
لانها الباقي من الادارة

بنت شديفات 
انوسة 
عاشق الحصن
*

----------


## تاج النساء

بنت شديفات امورة ومقربة مني

دليلة
شمعة الظلام
مودي

----------


## العالي عالي

*شمعة الظلام

العالي عالي 
العالي عالي
العالي عالي


*

----------


## تاج النساء

ولا واحد  :Smile:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بنت الشديفات
العالي عالي
انوس

----------


## العالي عالي

> ولا واحد


 :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تاج النساء

العالي عالي

عاشق
تحية
شذى

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center]عاشق الحصن

بنت شديفات
تحية عسكرية
جنتل مان
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بنت شديفات طبعا 


انوسه 


عالي 


عاشق

----------


## الوسادة

*العالي طبعا 

بنت الشديفات 
عاشق الحصن 
انوسة*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بنت شديفات 


عاشق الحصن 

مودي 

وبشار قسايمه

----------


## الوسادة

*مودي 

حسان القضاة
العالي عالي
معاذ ملحم*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ ملحم لانو صديقي المقرب 


أميرة قوس النصر 

المتميزة 

شمعة الأمل

----------


## تاج النساء

شمعة امل

ابن العطار
حواتمة
معاذ ملحم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ ملحم 


انوسه 


بنت شديفات 


شذى الياسمين

----------


## الوسادة

*معاذ ملحم طبعا 

بترك الخيارات للي بعدي*

----------


## تاج النساء

شذى الياسمين

شمعة ظلام
بنوتة اردنية
الوسادة

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]شمعة ظلام

تحبة عسكرية
جنتل مان
بنت شديفات
[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

جنتل مان

بنوتة اردنية
الوسادة
ابن العطار

----------


## العالي عالي

بختار الوسادة 
لنشاطها الدائم وتواجدها المستمر بالنتد


عاشق الحصن
تحية عسكرية
بنت شديفات

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بختار عالي لانه كله زووووووووووووووئ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بختار الوسادة 
> 
> لنشاطها الدائم وتواجدها المستمر بالنتد 
> 
> عاشق الحصن
> تحية عسكرية
> بنت شديفات


عاشق الحصن لانه صديقي وحبيب قلبي 


معاذ ملحم 

جنتل مان

عبادة

----------


## العالي عالي

> بختار عالي لانه كله زووووووووووووووئ


تسلم بنوتة انتي الزؤؤؤؤؤء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

ليش معصب عبد الله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

من قرف العيشه

----------


## رموش حزينه

> عاشق الحصن لانه صديقي وحبيب قلبي 
> 
> 
> معاذ ملحم 
> 
> جنتل مان
> 
> عبادة


[align=center]*جنتل مان لانه جنتل بس

هدوء عاصف
المتميزه
عاشق الحصن*[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اكيد هدوء عاصف لانو شخص رائع 


بنت شديفات 

جنتل مان 

معاذ ملحم

----------


## بياض الثلج

جنتل .... لأني احتكيت فيه كتير بالمنتدى ... لعب جد مزح ضحك مساعدة 

باختصار تواصل بفواصل  :SnipeR (7): 

بياض الثلج
بياض الثلج
بياض الثلج

 :SnipeR (39):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
بياض الثلج لإنها صايرة تنكش مخها علي هاليومين  :SnipeR (7): 



عاشق الحصن
هدوء عاصف
شذى الياسمين
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center] 
> بياض الثلج لإنها صايرة تنكش مخها علي هاليومين 
> 
> 
> 
> عاشق الحصن
> هدوء عاصف
> شذى الياسمين
> [/align]



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أكيد بختار هدوووووووووووووووء 

بتعرفوا ليش يا حلوين ؟؟؟

لأنه زمان ما تخانقت معه هووون :Copy Of Az3ar: وجاي ع بالي أتخانق معه :SnipeR (7): 

هدوء عاصف
بياض الثلج
مستر اكس :SnipeR (60):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مستر اكس


ههههههههه كيف بالله يا نكّيشة مفاجأة صح 



بياض الثلج
العالي عالي
آلجوري
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center] 
> مستر اكس
> 
> 
> ههههههههه كيف بالله يا نكّيشة مفاجأة صح 
> 
> 
> 
> بياض الثلج
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قصدك مفاجعة  :Icon29: 
ولا تضرب  :Copy Of Az3ar: هلا باجيلك :Eh S(14): 

أكيد بختار الجوري لأنها وردتي المدلله هنا واللي بيجي فيها يا ويله وسواد نهاره وبياض ليله :SnipeR (7): 

بياض الثلج
بياض الثلج
بياض الثلج :SnipeR (60):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
انا بختار بياض الثلج الوسطانية  :Icon29: 
لإنها عم تحاول تبعد عنا (قال شو ما بتقدر تضل معنا)
اللي بسمع بفكر انو عم نخترع صواريخ اف 16

بس انا بالمرصاد  :Copy Of Az3ar: 



الوسادة
تحية عسكرية
هدوء عاصف
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center] 
> انا بختار بياض الثلج الوسطانية 
> لإنها عم تحاول تبعد عنا (قال شو ما بتقدر تضل معنا)
> اللي بسمع بفكر انو عم نخترع صواريخ اف 16
> 
> بس انا بالمرصاد 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زوجة اخوي اجت ع صوت ضحكتي  :Icon29: 
المهم 

بختار اكيد هووووء لأنه مفكر جهاز طق وطفى ودعى اللهم حسد ونق :SnipeR (92): 
بس حطيته بالشاحن ولسه شابك خط من الجماعة linkeys


هدوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
هدوء
عاااااااااااااااااااااااصف  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
لا بختار 
بياض الثلج نكيشة مخ قديمة في الساحة :SnipeR (60): 
هدوء عاصف نكيش مخ جديد عالساحة :Icon29: 
وردتي المدللة آيات الكسولة :SnipeR (7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
محتار اختار مين (باض الثلج ) ولا (آيات) .. مهو تنيناتهم كان بدهم يفركشوا لمتنا الحلوة  :Icon29: 

بس انا احم احم مانع اي واحد يطلع انتو انحبستوا خلص  :Copy Of Az3ar: 




مها
محمد قسايمة
معاذ ملحم


اذا بدك تحيره خيره هههههه والله التلاته ما شاء الله عليهم  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center] 
> محتار اختار مين (باض الثلج ) ولا (آيات) .. مهو تنيناتهم كان بدهم يفركشوا لمتنا الحلوة 
> 
> بس انا احم احم مانع اي واحد يطلع انتو انحبستوا خلص 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مها
> ...



أكيد بختار محمد لأنه طريقة موافقة كانت مميزة جدا لما انتسب للرابطة  :SnipeR (39): 

هدوء المحتار :Icon29: 
العالي 
ربيع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
بختار هدوء لإنو فهم اخيرا كيف يداوي أمثال (نكّيشي المخ) !!





بياض الثلج
العالي عالي
المتميزة
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههههههههه
يعدمني اياها اهلنكيشة اللي مغلباك  :Icon29: 

بختار العالي لأنه خالي وبحبه  :SnipeR (7): وبكرهني

المتميزة 
شذى الياسمين
مها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
انا بختار مها لإنها بتجبر بخاطري دايما مش زي بعض الناس  :SnipeR (92): 



بنت الشديفات
شذى البنفسج
عمار قسايمة
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شذى الياسمين لانها طيوبه 

بياض الثلج 

معاذ ملحم 

عاشق الحصن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عمار قسايمه 


خالد جبنيدي

معاذ ملحم 

عبادة

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

معذ ملحم..

تحيه عسكريه

عالي

شذى الياسمين

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

شذى الياسمين 
بنوته حلوه 
عالي عالي 
بنوته اردنيه 
شمعة امل

----------


## تاج النساء

شذى الياسمين بحبها كتير

----------


## العالي عالي

طيب حطي اسماء جديدة :Eh S(14):

----------


## تاج النساء

انا وانت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد انوسه انتي 


عالي 

بنت شديفات 

تحية عسكريه

----------


## تاج النساء

تحية قريب مني

شذى
جنتولة
انوشة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كلهم 
انوشه 
عاشقة ريان 
العالي

----------


## تاج النساء

العالي

عاشق
ابن العطار
حواتمة
عالي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن وعالي اكيد 
بنت الشديفات 
غادة شديفات 
بنت الحصن

----------


## تاج النساء

بنت الشديفات

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اممممممممممممممم

بنت شديفات..

تحيه

بنت الحصن

عاشقه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد انا مهندس صوت 


بنت شديفات 

غادة شديفات 

عاشقه ريان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما في فرق بيني وبيهم بختارهم كلهم 
صديقه بنت الشديفات 
مسار الضوء 
بنت الحصن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرفهم بصراحة 


عاشق 

مستر 

معاذ

----------


## تاج النساء

عاشق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب انوسه 

عاشق 
بنت شديفات

----------


## تاج النساء

عاشق

تحية وانوسة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انوسه طبعا تحية هذا واحد بطق حنك كثير 


بنت شديفات 

عالي 

عاشق

----------


## تاج النساء

عالي

انا والمنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إلمنتدى طبعا 


عالي 

هدوء 

محمد العزام

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

_عالي_

_بنت شديفات

تحيه

انا_

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد انتي 

عاشق 

تحية 

دليلة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق 
جنتل................. شذى ...................... منسف

----------


## The Gentle Man

منسف

عالي
وزيد
وتحية

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مين هاد زيد 
بختار منسف 
منسف ............. بنت الشديفات .................... كبسه 
يلي يختار كبسه يترحم على حاله  :5c9db8ce52:  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله بحب الكبسه اكثر من هالاسماء الي انذكرو
عشان هيك

كبسه  :SnipeR (9): 


شذى الياسمين
شمعه امل
انوسه

----------


## بياض الثلج

شمعة لأنها أمورة كتير رغم اني ما بعرف عنها شي بس بحس شخصيتها قيادية وبنفس الوقت راكزة يعني معدلة :SnipeR (39): 

عمو هدوء :Copy Of Az3ar: 
خالو عالي :SnipeR (17): 
وأبو الحروب :SnipeR (7):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ابو الحروب 
لانه مجهول الهوية لحد هلا 
ومحتار فيه


بياض الثلج
وانوس
واسيرة الشوق

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Bl (12):  حدا ما بعرفه هاد عاشق الحصن  :SnipeR (17): 

بفزع لحالي  :SnipeR (92): 

بين جنتل وعاشق الحصن  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما جزرتي
ما في بينا هيك شغلات
روحي العبي بعيد عنا


بينك وبين زيد  :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جنتل خربطت انا شكلي انحولت فكرت هووون لعبة الطوشة  :SnipeR (71): 

يا شماتة أبلة ظاظا فيي :SnipeR (71):

----------


## mylife079

بياض الثلج روعة الاسلوب وقوة في الشخصيه

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا سلااااااااااااااام طبعا قوية أنا حواء يا حورية  :Icon29: 

حط قائمة يا محمد :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## mylife079

مشيها اليوم بدون قائمه

----------


## بياض الثلج

كيف بدي أمشيها  :Bl (23): 

بتوقف اللعبة بعدين  :SnipeR (92): 

يلا أمري الى الله انا ححطها 

محمد العالي
محمد حورية
محمد أبو حماد

 :Icon29:

----------


## mylife079

> كيف بدي أمشيها 
> 
> بتوقف اللعبة بعدين 
> 
> يلا أمري الى الله انا ححطها 
> 
> محمد العالي
> محمد حورية
> محمد أبو حماد


 :SnipeR (28):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كلهم صحابي وبحبهم كثير بختارهم الثلاثه دون تمييز

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شمعه الامل 

بياض الثلج 

بنت شديفات

----------


## شمعة الظلام

شمعة أمل 
أنوشة
العالي عالي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> والله بحب الكبسه اكثر من هالاسماء الي انذكرو
> عشان هيك
> 
> كبسه 
> 
> 
> شذى الياسمين
> شمعه امل
> انوسه


بس لما اشوفك لأخلي الكبسه هاي تنقلب على راسك  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شمعة أمل 
> أنوشة
> العالي عالي


شمعة امل لأنها مميزه واول صديقه للألي هون هي وانوشه 
زهرة الاردن
صمت الحب 
عاشقة ريان  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## العالي عالي

ما حدا

عاشق الحصن 

صمت الحب

جنتل مان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله انا متحير بين عاشق الحصن صديقي وحبيب قلبي وجنتل مان صاحبي الذي اعتز بصداقته 

أنوس 

شمعه الامل 

دليله

----------


## العالي عالي

ولا حدا 

عاشق الحصن 

شمعة أمل

انوشة

----------


## تاج النساء

ولا حدا
العالي عالي
جنتل مان
شذى الياسمين

----------


## تاج النساء

حسان القضاة

بياض الثلج
بنت الشديفات
عاشق

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن 
شمعة امل
عاشق الحصن
اميرة قوس النصر
حسان القضاه...

----------


## تاج النساء

حسان

جوري
شمعة
انوشة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الموضوع اله اسم ليش تلعبوه غلط بعمل واجبي بس

----------


## Deco

> حسان
> 
> جوري
> شمعة
> انوشة


اكيد جوري



احمد الزعبي

العالي

غسان القضاة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

غسان
عاشقة الصمت
انوس 
جنتل
كأنك عضو قديم

----------


## Deco

عاشقة الصمت
انوس 
جنتل


اكيد جنتل...من اسمه حلو


اميرة قوس النصر 

عاشق الحصن

شمعة امل


لا...انا جديد هون  :Smile:

----------


## تاج النساء

شمعة امل

ما اتوقع انك جديد

حسان
غسان
جنتل

----------


## العالي عالي

ولا حدا  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89): 

هدوء 

دليلة

انوس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء الله يسعدو بسأل عني كثير 


حسان القضاه 

عالي 

عاشق الحصن

----------


## تاج النساء

عالي

حسان حسان حسان

----------


## العالي عالي

ولا واحد  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


مها 

هدوء عواصف 

بياض الثلج

----------


## تاج النساء

بياض الثلج

جنتولة
توالي الحب
حورية

----------


## mylife079

توالي الحب 

انوس 
شمعة امل 
دليلة

----------


## تاج النساء

انوسة طبعا

محمود
مها
حسان

----------


## mylife079

حسان 


جوري محمد
عاشق الحصن 
انوشة

----------


## تاج النساء

زيدو

بياض
شذى البنفسج
دموع الورد

----------


## mylife079

بياض الشريرة 

غسان 
جنتل مان 
العالي عالي

----------


## بقايا الحب

العالي عالي




بنت الشديفات 


انوس 

ماي لايف

----------


## تاج النساء

انوسة طبعا

توالي الحب
جنتولة
ماي لايف

----------


## بقايا الحب

ماي لايف


بنت الشديفات

دموع الندم


محمد العزام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بنت الشديفات اكيد
توالي حب
عاشق الحصن 
شذى الياسمين

----------


## بقايا الحب

توالي الحب 


افتحي الايميل يا توالي قلبي انتي



تحيه عسكرية 


محمد عزام


عاشق الحصن

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن 
بنت الشديفات
توالي حب
شذى

----------


## بقايا الحب

بنت الشديفات اكيد





شذى 


بياض الثلج


انوش

----------


## شذى الياسمين

شذى اكيد


العالي عالي
هدوء عاصف
mylife079

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

mylife079 اكيد

جنتل مان
بنت شديفات
شذى الياسمين

----------


## mylife079

بنت شديفات 

بنوته اردنيه 
محمد العزام 
دليلة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بنوته
محمد عزام 
ديالا 
هدوء

----------


## mylife079

محمد العزام 

العالي عالي 
عاشق الحصن
جنتل مان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جنتل مان
محمد حوريه 
جوهره الاردن
امير العذاب

----------


## mylife079

محمد حوريه 

رنيم 
جوري محمد 
رحمة

----------


## العالي عالي

طيب اللعبة اختار واحد واحكي السبب 

بس ما حدا بحكي السبب  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

رنيم
اميرة قوس النصر
حسان القضاه
عاشق الحصن 
 :Eh S(9):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اميره قوس النصر لان~ *عضوة مزوئه*~


بنوته اردنيه

امير العذاب 

رنيم؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

امير العذاب
عاشق الحصن
بنوته اردنيه
بنت الشديفات

----------


## رنيم

بنت الشديفات(مهضومه)  
1_ديالا
2_جوري محمد 
3_روان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2_جوري محمد 

بنوته طيوبه 

1- عالي 
2- محمد العزام 
3- جنتل مان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العالي عالي " :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):  ممتاز"

1- بنت الشديفات
2-تحيه عسكريه
3-mylife079

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحيه عسكريه 

لانو طموح ومميز بأخلاقه 


معاذ ملحم 

ماي لايف 

هدوء عاصف

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

تحية عسكريه
1_صديقه بنت الشديفات
2_ديالا
3_mylife079

----------


## بنت الشديفات

صديقة بنت الشديفات
اميرة قوس النصر
بقايا حب
شذى الياسمين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اميرة قوس النصر مميزة جدا 

بنوته أردنيه 

انوس 

جوري محمد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنوته اردنيه  " من الاااخر  :Icon26:  :Icon26: "
1- العالي عالي
2_عاشق الحصن
3-تحيه عسكريه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالي العالي تاج راسي 


بنت شديفات 

بقايا حب 

عاشقه ريان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد بنت الشديفات " عمري وحياتي وصاحبتي للموت وورده المنتدى "

جنتل مان
mylife079
مشتت بشوالات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ماي لايف سكره المنتدى طبعا 

هدوء عاصف 

غسان 

عمار قسايمه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هدوء عاصف " صاحب الردود العاصفه الدقيقه المبدعه "

شذى الياسمين
عاشقه ريان
شمعه امل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد شمعه الامل لانها صديقه طيوبه 

دليله 

صديقه بنت شديفات 

الوسادة

----------


## mylife079

دليلة بدون سبب

جوري محمد 
شمعة الظلام 
بنوته اردنيه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شمعه الظلام شكلها حبوبه
صديقة بنت الشديفات
شذى الياسمين 
هدوء عاصف

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

شذى الياسمين


1. بنت شديفات

2.انوس

3.عالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالي لانو حبيب قلبي وصديقي 

معاذ ملحم 

هدوء عاصف 

أبو عودة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ابو عوده
بقايا حب
حسناء الجليد
صديقة بنت الشديفات  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه بنت شديفات بلا شك 


أميرة قوس النصر 
جوري محمد 

بنوته أردنيه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بنوته اردنيه.. :SnipeR (41): هه


تحيه

بنت شديفات

دليله

----------


## mylife079

*تحيه  وبدون سبب*

*دموع الورد*
*بياض الثلج* 
*جوري محمد*

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بياض الثلج..

mylife079

تحيه عسكريه

بنت شديفات

----------


## mylife079

بنت شديفات 

بنوته اردنيه 
رنيم 
دليلة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنوته اردنيه لانها امووووووووره

العالي عالي 
جنتوله
عاشق الحصن

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

العالي عالي بدون سبب 

ديالا

رنيم 

دليلة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دليله بدون سبب

بنت الشديفات
بقايا حب
عاشقه ريان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بقايا حب لانو اسمها أعجبني كثير 


حسان القضاه 

عمار قسايمه 

محمد العزام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد حسان


انوشه
انوس
بياض الثلج

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انوس أكيد 

بنت شديفات 

صديقه بنت شديفات 

بقايا حب

----------


## mylife079

*بدي اخالف شروط اللعبه وختار الثلاثه وبدون سبب*

*تحيه عسكريه*
*محمد العزام* 
*جنتل مان*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا بدي اعمل مثل ماي لايف الثلاثه
تحيه : عضو في القمه
محمد : صاحب الوجود الرائع
جنتل: جنتوله المنتدى

عاشق الحصن
مهدي شطناوي
مشتت بشوالات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عاشق الحصن سلامة قلبو 


كانديل 

بقايا حب 


عاشقه ريان

----------


## mylife079

بقايا حب 

العالي عالي
بياض الثلج 
وانا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بقايا حب





> العالي عالي
> بياض الثلج 
> وانا




مش عارف 
عالي حبيب قلبي 

انتا يا حوريه تاج راسي 

بياض الثلج صديقه عزيزة عقلبي 


صديقه بنت شديفات 

بنت شديفات 

محمد العزام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكيييييييييييد صديقة بنت الشديفات (لأسباب خاصه  :Big Grin:  )
بنوته اردنيه 
عاشقة ريان 
امير العذاب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عاشقه ريان " امووره  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21): "

جنتل مان
شذى الياسمين
اميره قوس النصر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أميرة قوس النصر شخصيه قويه 

جنتل مان 

أحمد الزعبي 

محمد العزام

----------


## mylife079

محمد العزام

تحيه عسكريه 
احمد الزعبي
غسان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

غسان 
شديفي وافتخر
صديقة بنت الشديفات 
ابن المفرق

----------


## mylife079

صديقة بنت الشديفات 


بنت الشديفات 

بقايا حب

انوشة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنت الشديفات " :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): "

شمعه ظلام
شمعه امل
انوس

----------


## mylife079

انوس  بدون سبب

حسان 
حسان 
حسان

----------


## عاشقة ريان

حسان 2 شاطر 

العالي 
تحيه عسكريه 
هدوء عاصف

----------


## mylife079

هدوء عاصف

عاشقة ريان 
بنت الشديفات 
بقايا حب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنت الشديفات " اكثر وحده بتجنني"

دموع الورد
بقايا حب
تحيه عسكريه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بقايا الحب بنوته حساسه كثير 

جنتل مان 

انوشه 

عاشق ا لحصن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن " لانه انسان هادي "

جنتل مان
ماي لايف
شديفي وافتخر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ماي لايف لانو حيلوه وصاحبي 


صديقه بنت شديفات 

بقايا حب 


عاشقه ريان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بقايا حب   :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
شذى الياسمين
نغم
بنوته اردنيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بنوته أردنيه مميزة كثير 

عاشق الحصن 

حسان 

أحمد الزعبي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسان القضاه " الباشا "
جنتوله
تحيه
ثائر جادالله

----------


## دموع الندم

حسان (لانه المدير العام)

دموع الورد

اميرة قوس النصر

بياض الثلج

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ديما أميرة قوس النصر  مميزة 


تحية عسكريه 

معاذ ملحم 


محمد العزام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه " DJ المنتدى "

1- العالي عالي
2- شذى الياسمين
3- عاشق الحصن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

العالي تاج وراسي باعتبار اخوي الكبير على قول رب اخ لم تلده امك 


بنت شديفات 

غسان 


عبادة

----------


## تاج النساء

غسان

ابتسامة
زهرة
توالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

توالي الله يسعدها 

معاذ ملحم 

محمد العزام 

شمعه الامل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

معاذ ملحم " بنحبك يا اردن "


جنتل مان 
عاشق الحصن
ثائر جادالله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جنتل مان 


عاشق الحصن 

حسان 


شمعه الامل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن 

ديالا 
بقايا حب
عاشقه ريان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بقايا حب طبعا 


أحمد الزعبي 

عمار قسايمه 


تحية عسكريه

----------


## mylife079

احمد الزعبي  اشتقنالك 

بياض الثلج 
بنت الشديفات 
وحيدة كالقمر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وحيدة كالقمر كاتبتنا المميزة 

بنت شديفات 

توالي حب 


أنوشه

----------


## تاج النساء

انوشة

توالي الحب
جنتل مان
حورية

----------


## mylife079

جنتل مان 

تحيه عسكريه 
وحيده كالقمر 
العالي عالي

----------


## وردة السهر

اختار العالي عالي 

لكن ما بعرف السبب


تحية عسكرية

ماي لايف

رنيم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ماي لايف لان صديقي وأعز 

عالي 

هدوء 

رنيم

----------


## mylife079

اكيد العالي 

بنت الشديفات 

بياض الثلج 

وحيدة كالقمر

----------


## العالي عالي

وحيدة كالقمر

انوشة

شمعة أمل 

بياض الثلج

----------


## تاج النساء

بياض الثلج

العالي عالي
هدوء عاصف
حسان القضاة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هههههههههههه بختار هدوء عاصف 

عالي 

وحيدة كالقمر 

ديالا

----------


## mylife079

وحيدة كالقمر

تحيه عسكريه
دليلة 
بياض الثلج

----------


## بياض الثلج

دليلة لأنها دبة  :SnipeR (54): 


العالي 
ماي لايف
ابو الحروب :Eh S(5):

----------


## mylife079

العالي حبيبي 

مشتت بشوالات 
وحيدة كالقمر
بقايا الحب

----------


## العالي عالي

اختار وحيدة كالقمر

بياض الثلج

تحية عسكرية

جنتل مان

----------


## mylife079

بياض الثلج الشريرة 

العالي 
هدوء
وحيدة كالقمر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء أكيد 

عالي 

ماي لايف 

معاذ ملحم

----------


## عاشقة ريان

عالي بس لانو ما بعرف ولا واحد

دليلة 
شمعة امل
بياض الثلج

----------


## mylife079

بياض الثلج شريرة 


عاشقة ريان 
اسلام الدولات 
جوري محمد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد عاشقه ريان لانو مطربها صرت ملقب اليوم فيه بالمدينه 

معاذ ملحم 

محمد العزام 

هدوء عاصف

----------


## mylife079

محمد العزام 

وحيدة كالقمر 
بياض الثلج 
دموع الورد

----------


## العالي عالي

*وحيدة كالقمر 



ماي لايف 

عاشقة ريان

تحية عسكرية*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد ماي لايف بدون شك 


عالي 


تحية عسكريه 


غسان

----------


## عاشقة ريان

تحية عسكرية شب محترم الله يخلي 

عالي 
حسان القضاة
غسان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تحية عسكرية شب محترم الله يخلي 
> 
> عالي 
> حسان القضاة
> غسان


هههههههههههههههههه الله يسعدك مشكورة 


عالي تاج راسي 



عاشقه الصمت 

إسلام شويات 

عاشقه ريان

----------


## شذى الياسمين

عاشقة الصمت لاني اعشق الصمت مثلها ..



عاشقة ريان

بنت الشديفات

بقايا الحب

----------


## عاشقة ريان

الصراحة خطيره منك شذى بخلي غيري يختار 


عاشقة ريان

بنت الشديفات

بقايا الحب

----------


## mylife079

بقايا الحب غايبه من زمان اشتقنالهااااا


شذى الياسمين 
بنت الشديفات 
صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه بنت شديفات أكيد 

ريمي 

إكس مان 

جنتل مان

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جنتل مان لانه بعرفه شخصيا اما الباقي ما بعرفهم ...


اميرة قوس النصر
هدوء عاصف
العالي عالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدون نقاش هدوء عاصف 

تحية عسكريه 

زيكو 

معاذ ملحم

----------


## mylife079

تحية عسكريه 


العالي عالي
هدوء عاصف
حسان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء عاصف طبعا 

ماي لايف 

تحية عسكريه 

هدوء عاصف

----------


## mylife079

انا هههههههههههههه

بياض الثلج 
هدوء عاصف
جنتل مان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء عاصف طبعا 


حسان 


تحية عسكريه 


عاشق الحصن

----------


## عاشقة ريان

حسان بسبب مش محدد 

شذى الياسمين 
اميرة قوس النصر
جنتل مان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جنتل مان صديقي 

شذى الياسمين 

عاشقه الصمت 

حسان القضاه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد شمعه الامل لانها طيوبه 

أبو عودة 

شذى الياسمين 

دليله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أبو عودة لانو اليو م عيد ميلادو 


عبادة 

إكس مان  

دليله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ماي لايف لانو حبي 

إكس مان 

هدوء عاصف 

كنترول

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

هدوء عاصف لانه كتير رائع
العالي 
عاشق الحصن
بنت شديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد العالي لانو   أخلاقو  روعة 

عاشقه الصمت 

دموع الورد

دليله

----------


## mylife079

دليلة 

جنتل مان 
تحيه عسكريه
هدوء عاصف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه  :SnipeR (81): 

عاشقه ريان
بقايا حب
عاشقه الصمت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بقايا حب لانها غايبه عنا 

عاشقه الصمت 

دليله 

أبو عودة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عاشقه الصمت لانها ورده


جنتل
تحيه
جار القمر

----------


## تاج النساء

جنتل اكيد

حسان هدوء مها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسان الكبير

تحيه عسكريه
عاشق الحصن
جار القمر

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:tomato;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]صديقه 

السبب 

بنت المحافظه وبدي صوت معهم [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضحكتني نبض



رحمه
بنت الشديفات
بقايا حب

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]الله يديم الضحكه يا صديقه [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كانو جديد

عاشقه الصمت 
تاج النساء
 دموع الورد

----------


## mylife079

عاشقة الصمت بسبب اسمها 

رنيم 

جوري محمد 

نبض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

نبض لانه من ولاد حارتي


بنت الشديفات
شديفي وافتخر
عاشقه ريان

----------


## mylife079

شديفي وافتخر لانه زوق 


دليلة 

شمعة امل

انوشة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انوشه لانه تعاملها روعه


تحيه عسكريه
جنتل
جار القمر

----------


## mylife079

تحيه عسكريه لانه مختفي مش عارف ليش

رحمة 

تاج النساء

شذى البنفسج

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رحمه لانها تفهم وخدومه


محمد العزام
عاشق الحصن
هدوء عاصف

----------


## mylife079

محمد العزام بدون سبب


صديقة بنت الشديفات

تحيه عسكريه 

العالي عالي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه لانها كمان عقيد 


العالي عالي
رحمه
نبض

----------


## mylife079

رحمة اكيد قرابتي 

هدوء عاصف

داليا 

بقايا الحب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بقايا حب لانها غايبه وكمان قرابتي


حسان القضاه
غسان
محمد العزام

----------


## mylife079

كلهم بختار 

عاشقة الصمت 

جوري محمد

جنتل مان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

جوري بدون سبب


دموع الورد
شمعه امل
شمعه ظلام

----------


## mylife079

دموع الورد

محمد الحوريه

انا 

ماي لايف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كلهم 


بنت الشديفات
عاشقه ريان
بقايا حب

----------


## mylife079

عاشقة ريان 

هدوء

العالي

عاشق الحصن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن 


عاشق الحص عاصفن 
هدوء
العالي عالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء عاصف سخصية مميزة 

تحية عسكريه 

ماي لايف 


عاشق الحصن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الثلاثه اعضاء وجودهم روعه

ماي لايف

رحمه

نبض

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الثلاثه كلهم حلوين

تحيه عسكريه
جنتل مان
العالي عالي

----------


## mylife079

شكرا صديقة 

تحيه عسكريه 



بنت الشديفات 

شديفي وافتخر

صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العفو 
حيرتني يا عقيد
اختار بنت الشديفات لانها روحي

وشديفي وافتخر لانه اخونا 



هدوء عاصف
عاشق الحصن
شذى البنفسج

----------


## mylife079

شذى البنفسج 


نبض

رنيم 

داليا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

نبض


ماي لايف
معاذ ملحم
تحيه عسكريه

----------


## mylife079

ماي لايف   :Bl (7): 


محمد العزام 

العالي عالي 

جنتل مان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

جنتل


انوشه
شمعه امل
دليله

----------


## mylife079

دليلة 

دموع الورد 

تاج النساء

شذى الياسمين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تاج النساء


رحمه
بنت بني حسن
عاشقه ريان

----------


## mylife079

رحمة



حسان 

غسان 

هدوء عاصف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسان كبيرنا


بقايا حب
عاشقه الصمت
شمس ابو ربيع

----------


## تاج النساء

بقايا حب عمري اشتقتلك يا روحي

مها
دموع
هدوء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دموع


عالي 
جنتل
دليله

----------


## تاج النساء

جنتولة

صديقة بنت الشديفات
عاشقة الريان
بنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه بنت شديفات 


عبادة 

محمد العزام 


معاذ ملحم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

محمد عزام 


جنتوله
رحمه
تاج

----------


## mylife079

رحمة


العالي عالي

بياض الثلج

جنتل مان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

العالي عالي والله يسعدو ما في منو 

عاشق الحصن 

جنتل مان 

معاذ ملحم

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

عاشق الحصن 


رنيم 

ديالا

صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه بنت شديفات طبعا 

رنيم 

جوري محمد 

تاج النساء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تاج النساء


ماي لايف
عاشق الحصن
العالي عالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هيك إحراج لانهم كلهم صحابي بدون استثناء 

صديقه بنت شديفات 

جوري محمد 

رنيم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد انا

تحيه عسكريه
ماي لايف
هدوء عاصف

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

هدوء


رنيم
جوري
صديقه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه وبس 

عاشق الحصن 

هدوء عاصف 

ماي لايف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن


ماي لايف
نبض
جنتل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ماي لايف

عاشق الحصن 

تحية عسكريه 

عصي الدمع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه


جوري
نبض
رحمه

----------


## mylife079

رحمة

صديقة بنت الشديفات 

شذى البنفسج 

دموع الورد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه بنت شديفات 


نبض 


محمد العزام 

كنترول

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

محمد العزام 

رنيم 

دموع الورد 

دليلة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دموع الورد


عاشق الحصن
ماي لايف
مشتت بشوالات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ماي لايف 


تاج النساء 

أميرة قوس النصر 

رنيم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تاج

عصي الدمع
عاشقه الصمت
شمعه ظلام

----------


## mylife079

عاشقة الصمت


تحيه عسكريه 

محمد العزام 

العالي عالي

----------


## مجودة

العالي عالي

ماي لايف
جوري محمد 
رحمة

----------


## mylife079

رحمة 

مجودة 

رنيم 

هلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

رنيم 


مجودة 

هلا 

عاشقة الصمت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مجودة 


رحمة

مجودة

دليلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دليله 

مجودة 

رحمة 

رنيم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رحمه  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): 


بقايا حب
دموع الورد
شمعه امل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دموع الورد
بحبها كتير  :SnipeR (87): 

ماي لايف
وردة السعادة
سيكربت

----------


## ورده السعاده

ماي لايف

1-ملامح خجووله
2-جوري محمد
3-هدوء عاصف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هدوء عاصف

وردة زرقاء
وردة جورية
وردة السعادة

----------


## ورده السعاده

وردة جوريه


ورده الامل
رنيم
مجودة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما بعرفهم

هدوء عاصف
بياض الثلج
عاشق الحصن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن ابو الزوووووووز


تحيه عسكريه
بنت الشديفات
ملكه الاحساس

----------


## totoalharbi

تحية عسكرية 
الوسادة 
معاذملحم 
ديالا

----------


## هلا

[align=center]الوسادة


totoalharbi 
mylife079
صديقة بنت الشديفاات[/align]

----------


## سنفورة

mylife079


ديالا
وسام المصري
هلا

----------


## totoalharbi

هلا 
عاشق الحصن,الوسادة,الوردة الخجولة

----------


## سنفورة

الوسادة

سنفورة
وردة السعادة
زمردة

----------


## totoalharbi

سنفورة 
mylife079,زمردة,صديقة بنت شديفات

----------


## سنفورة

الوسادة

هلا
ديالا 
توتو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> الوسادة
> 
> هلا
> ديالا 
> توتو


 
انا بختار ... توتو ,,, البنت عضو جديد بالمنتدى ودايماص بتحكي انو هيه صغيرة .. بس الواحد مو شرط العمر المهم التفكير و العقل 

 :Smile:

----------


## totoalharbi

لازم تعلق 
طب لي ما تختار اعضاء يا ذكي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الوسادة
هدوء
سيكريت

----------


## totoalharbi

الوسادة 


معاذ
محمد 
حسان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ صديقي يلي ناسيني 

توتو 

وسادة

زمردة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وسادة حبِ  :Bl (28): 

حسان
هدوء
الوسادة

----------


## سنفورة

الوسادة 


معاذ ملحم
عاشق الحصن 
ماي لايف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معاذ ملحم

سنفورة
توتو
الوردة الجريحة

----------


## سنفورة

توتو

زمردة 
توتو
اميرة قوس النصر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا طبعا

هديل هدوء سنفورة

----------


## سنفورة

انااااااااا

وردة السعادة

العقيق

وردة الامل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العقيق >> اختي

هدولة انا هدوئة

----------


## سنفورة

*أنا

زوزو
وردة
مها*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اكيد زوزو  :Big Grin: 

حسان هدوء مها

----------


## سنفورة

*مها 

هدوء 
تحية
معاذ*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء لانو أخوي العزيز وصديقي 


سنفورة زمها وزمردة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سنفورتي  :SnipeR (46): 

سيكربت
قلعتي
تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أنا وبس 

حسان 

معاذ 

مجنون حليم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حسان القضاة

هدوء
الوسادة
مها

----------


## سنفورة

*الوسادة

تحية
ماي لايف
معاذ*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد أنا وبس هههههههههههههههههه

سنفورة 

زمردة

مها

----------


## mylife079

سنفورة 


محمود 
الوسادة
الوردة الجريحة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ولا حدا

ماي لايف
تحية عسكرية
معاذ ملحم

----------


## سنفورة

*
ماي لايف


تحية
سيكرت 
عاشق الحصن*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عاشق الحصن طول الغيبه عنا 

سكريبت 

هدوء 

ماي لايف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سيكربت

تحية
معاذ
مجنون حليم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تحية
معاذ
مجنون حليم

مجنون حليم ( ابو الشرع )

صديقي المخلص وحبيب قلبي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقي معاذ وبس 

حسان 

سنفورة 

زمردة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسان بدون منازع

معاذ بني ملحم
تحيه عسكريه
هدوء عاصف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كلنا صحاب ولاحد 

صديقه بنت شديفات 

بنت شديفات 

عاشقه ريان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنت الشديفات

سنفوره
زمرده
الوساده

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الوسادة طبعا 

صديقه بنت شديفات 

مها 

زمردة

----------


## سنفورة

صديقه بنت شديفات

هدوء 
تحية
سيكربت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الريس هدوء 

معاذ 

سكريبت 

مجنون حليم

----------


## سنفورة

سكريبت

زمردة
الوسادة 
صديقة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقه .. لأنو عن جد صديقه .. إسم على مسمى 

عصفورة الشمال  
باريسيا 
المستحيل المنتظر

----------


## سنفورة

ما بعرف حدا

ماي لايف
تحية
معاذ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معاذ "مشرفنا"

ريمي
اميرة قوس النصر
سوسنة

----------


## سنفورة

ريمي

الوردة الجريحة
اميرة
سنفورة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سنفورة

هدوء
سيكربت
حسان

----------


## سنفورة

هدوء

ماي لابف
سيكربت
هدوء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سيكربت

غسان
حسان
دموع الورد

----------


## سنفورة

دموع الورد

قلعتي
تحية
مجنون حليم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قلعتي 

سنفورة 

زمردة 

مها

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سنفورة

هدوء
الوسادة
غسان

----------


## سنفورة

الوسادة

زمردة
دموع الغصن
صديقة

----------


## Sc®ipt

زمردة


سنفورة
تحية عسكرية
زمردة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سنفوره 

mylife
Sc®ipt
angle moon

----------


## سنفورة

Sc®ipt

قلعتي
تحية
هدوء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء 

صديقه 

مها 

زمردة

----------


## سنفورة

صديقه

زمردة
سنفورة
الوسادة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الوسادة 

مها 

زمردة 

هدوء

----------


## سنفورة

زمردة

ماي لايف
تحية
معاذ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ماي لايف

زمُردة
ماي لايف
هدوء عاصف

----------


## سنفورة

ماي لايف

دموع الغصن
الوردة الزرقاء
ابو العز

----------


## mylife079

دموع الغصون

سنفورة
صديقة بنت الشديفات
زمردة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سنفورة "حبيبة قليي"

هدوء
الوسادة "اشتقتلك"
اميرة وقس النصر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هدوء " لاسباب منتداويه "

تحيه 
ماي لايف
معاذ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد ماي لايف كبيرنا 


معاذ 

غسان 

مجنون حليم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

غسان

قلعتي ابدية
دموع الغصون
دموع الورد

----------


## سنفورة

دموع الغصون

زمردة
هديل
صديقة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

زمردة
هديل
صديقة



هديل .. لانو انا ما بعرفها .؟؟



سنفورة 
وردة السعادة 
زمردة

----------


## سنفورة

زمردة

تحية 
ماي لايف
هدوء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تحية ..  :Icon8:

----------


## سنفورة

طيب وين الي اخترتهم

انا بكتبهم!!!!

سنفورة 
وردة السعادة 
دموع الغصن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سنفورة ... انسانه فضولية أحياناً 

توتو 

معاذ ملحم 

دموع الورد

----------


## سنفورة

معاذ ملحم (بدا الحكي وما كمل....)

زمردة
صديقة
دموع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقة ... بنت رائعه جداً

تحية 

وردة السعاده

عاشق الحصن

----------


## سنفورة

شو وين اللي اخترتهم؟؟
 :Eh S(5):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> معاذ ملحم (بدا الحكي وما كمل....)



بعثتلك رساله على ملفك الشخصي ... بس انا ما بعرف انتي عن شو حابة تعرفي ..؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> صديقة ... بنت رائعه جداً
> 
> تحية 
> 
> وردة السعاده
> 
> عاشق الحصن


انا اخترتهم بس عملت تعديل على المشاركة  عشان هيك ما ظهروا إلك الأسماء .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> 





> شفتها بس بما انك حكيت عني فضولية ما سألت



إسألي عادي ... بس على الملف الشخصي اوكي

----------


## سنفورة

وردة السعاده

ماي لايف
عاشق
غسان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ماي لايف

حبيب قلبي وصديقي و قرابتي


معاذ ملحم 

ماي لايف 

هدوء

----------


## سنفورة

ولا حدا

قلعتي ابدية
ابو العز
عاشق الحصن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قلعتي ابدية "تفكيره بـ يعجبني"

هدوء عاصف
سيكربت
غسان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هدوء .... بحكيلة خلينا نطلع مرة تانية :Arjel:  يا محمود قبل ما تسافر


معاذ ملحم 

تحية عسكرية 

وردة السعاده

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سنفورة
صديقة بنت الشديفات
ريمي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> هدوء .... بحكيلة خلينا نطلع مرة تانية يا محمود قبل ما تسافر
> 
> 
> معاذ ملحم 
> 
> تحية عسكرية 
> 
> وردة السعاده


هاي القائمة ...  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معاذ ملحم " مزوء دائما ووجوده حلو بالمنتدى"

سنفورة
صديقة بنت الشديفات
ريمي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يحلي أيامك يا رب 

بختار سنفورة ... بنت حبابة 

عاشق الحصن 

تحية عسكرية 

قلعتي ابدية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قلعتي " تفكيره بيعجبني"

دموع الغصون
غازي قسايمة
بحر الاحزان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قلعتي " تفكيره بيعجبني"

دموع الغصون
غازي قسايمة
بحر الاحزان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أكيد الصديق الغالي غازي القسايمة مشتاقلك يا غازي 

اميرة قوس النصر 

غسان 

هدوء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

غسان "اكتر شب هون شخصيته بتعجبني"

قلعتي
هدوء
اميرة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء 

معاذ 

غازي قسايمه 

رند نيال

----------


## سنفورة

هدوء

معاذ
تحية 
ماي لايف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معاذ ملحم "مشرف ولو"

دموع الغصون
سنفورة
ماي لايف

----------


## سنفورة

دموع الغصون(مواضيعها رائعة)

زمردة
الوسادة
اميرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الوسادة "اشتقتلها"

غسان
سيكربت
معاذ ملحم

----------


## سنفورة

ولا حدا

دودو
دموع الغصون
الوردة الزرقاء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دموع الغصون

هديل
محمود
مها

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بختار محمود مواضيعه متجددة ومفيدة

العقيق الاحمر
معاذ ملحم
سكريبت

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العقيق الاحمر

"حبيبتي العقيق"

سيكربت
حسان
هدوء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسان (ولووو مديرنا :SnipeR (42):  )

سكريبت
سنفورة
دودو

----------


## rand yanal

هدوء زمااااااااان ما بين..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طيب وين اسماء الاعضاء اللي لازم نختار منهم؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

طوق 
العقيق
دودو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق"وجودها بحلي المنتدى"

سنفورة 
العقيق
سكريبت

----------


## سنفورة

العقيق وجودها مميز 

سيكربت
ماي لايف
معاذ ملحم

----------


## (dodo)

ماي لايف 
بحب مواضيعه ومشاركاته 
العقيق الاحمر 
&روان&
(dodo)

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

دودو بحب اشوفها بالمنتدى دايماً

سنفورة

روان

طوق الياسمين

----------


## (dodo)

طوق الياسمين 
بحب صورها الرمزية وتوقيعها 

ماي لايف 
سنفورة 
معاذ ملحم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سنفورة "مشتاقة الها كتير"

العقيق
سيكربت
دودو

----------


## (dodo)

العقيق  بحبها كتير 
الوردة الجريحة 
سنفورة 
اميرة قوس النصر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أميرة قوس النصر

سيكربت
معاذ
هدوء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سيكريبت..وجوده مميز دايماً

طوق الياسمين
سنفورة
دودو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو بعرفني كلهم بحبهم بس أنا طبعا "انانية"

غسان
أميرة
الوسادة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أميرة"اميرة المنتدى"

سكريبت

دودو

روان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سيكربت

روان
الوردة الجرحية
دموع الغصون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

رواااان (بحبها)

ماي لايف
معاذ
هدوء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معاذ "شريك الاشراف"

سنيوريتا
بلاك انجل
حسان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسااان(ولووو مديرناااا)

دموع الورد
غازي قسايمة
غسان

----------


## mylife079

*غسان حبيب قلبي

العقيق
طوق الياسمين 
الوردة الجريحة
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق الياسمين " اشتقتلها كتييير "

معاذ ملحم 
سنفورة
دودو

----------


## mylife079

سنفورة 
خفة دمها وروحها الحلوه 

سيكربت 
دودو
دموع الغصون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

دودو " بحبها والمحبة من الله "

سيكريبت
ماي لايف
طوق الياسمين

----------


## mylife079

*سيكريت زووووووووووووووووق

العقيق الاحمر 
سنفورة 
طوق الياسمين 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق الياسمين " فاقديتها كتييير بالمنتدى " :Eh S(16): 

هدوء عاصف

رند

دودو

----------


## mylife079

هدوء حبيبب قلبي واخوي

روان
زيد
معاذ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

والله حيرتني ثلاثتهم بعزهم كتير

بس راح اختار ممممممممممممم

روان...بحبها كتييييير

طوق الياسمين دودو سنفورة

----------


## mylife079

طوق الياسمين طال غيابها

مها حسان هدوء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان (مش طبيعي شو بحترمه)

سنفورة الوسادة روان

----------


## mylife079

*سنفورة غاليه 

روان دودو عقيق
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

العقيق ,, متفاعلة و الها بصمتها الخاصة بالمنتدى

معاذ , حسان , هدوء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هدوووووووووووء بطلنا نشوفه هون كتييير  :Frown: 

طوق الياسمين
سنفورة
ماي لايف

----------


## mylife079

ما لايف مش عارف ليش

عقيق 

زيد

دموع الغصون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سكريبت...خَلووق كتييييييييييير

سنفورة
دودو
روان

----------


## mylife079

روان صرنا نسايب 



معاذ 
صديقة بنت الشديفات
سنفورة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

معاااااااااااااااااااااااااذ...بحب تواجده هون كتيييييييييييييييييييييير

طوق الساسمين هدوء والعقيق الاحمر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

العقيق الأحمر ... بحترم  الإنسانه كثير وبحب تواجدها ع المنتدى أو ع الفيس 

 الوردة الجريحه   العقيق الاحمر    طوق الياسمين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العقيق الأحمر "أختي"

هدوء عاصف
الوسادة
غسان

----------


## mylife079

غسان من زمان ما شفته

زيد معاذ ماي لايف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

زيدوو

حبيبة نايف
العقيق
احساس المطر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

العقيق"بحب حالي"ههههههههههه

سنفورة
طوق
معاذ ملحم

----------


## Sc®ipt

طوق الياسمين كثير بحب تواجدها و بفتقدها لما تغيب

هدوء عاصف
معاذ ملحم
حسان القضاه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

معاذ..إشتقتله كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير

حسان
ماي لايف
احساس المطر

----------


## &روان&

ما ي لايف وين هالغيبة
دودو 
غسان
سنفورة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سنفورتي والله انه الها وحشة  :Frown: 

طوق
قلعتي
سيكربت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سكريبت بحب تواجده وردوده

هدوء 
ماي لايف
دودو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ماي لايف ..

سيكربت
عقيق
طوق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العقيق أختي

هدوء
اميرة
حسان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حساااااااااااااان..كبيرنا وتاج راسنا  :Smile: 

هدوء 
سكريبت
طوق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سيكربت ..

قلعتي الابديه
ماي لايف
اميره

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قلعتي " بحسه غامض بعض الشيء"

طوق
روان
دودو

----------


## (dodo)

روان اختي 
دودو 
صديقة 
معاذ ملحم

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

دودو (بحبها لـ هالمخلوقة كتييييييييييييييييير)

طوق الياسمين
سكريبت
قلعتي ابدية

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

لأنني أعشق رائحة الياسمين...
طوق الياسمين!...
.
.
العقيق الأحمر
صديقة بنت الشديفات
عاشقة الأردن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العقيق الأحمر

أختي

قلعتي
هدوء
سيكربت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سكريبت>> شوووو مهذب هالشب..

حسان 
غسان
هدوء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسان القضاه ..

انا
وانا
وانا ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صديقة هههههههههههه

هدوء 
طوق
عقيق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عقيق ..

طوق , معاذ , سيكربت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق (اختي  :Smile:  )

حسان 
هدوء
اميرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حسان ~ أتمنى تواجده

سيكربت
معاذ
طوق

----------


## إن الله يراك

معاذ.......

دودو والوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دودو

ان الله يراك وحبيبة نايف

----------

